#ubuntu-discuss 2013-02-06
<IDWMaster> Hi. I'd like to vote to have Unity not send search data to Amazon by default.
<IDWMaster> A number of my friends have been complaining about that being the default setting and are concerned about Ubuntu's direction because of it.
<IDWMaster> The addition of:
<IDWMaster> Amazon
<IDWMaster> and Commercial apps in the Software Center
<IDWMaster> has caused concern amongst a lot of people regarding Ubuntu's direction
<TheLordOfTime> uh...
<TheLordOfTime> isn't that only for the shopping lens?
<TheLordOfTime> and I thought that was able to be disabled by hand?
<AlanBell> gosh, voting has opened on that issue, I must have missed the memo
<IdleOne> I vote we close the vote until am election has been announced.
<IdleOne> welcome
<AlanBell> PrincessLuna: hi
<PrincessLuna> Hi
<IdleOne> PrincessLuna: like you mentioned a banner on the home page would be IMHO a legal problem for Ubuntu/Canonical.
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1040557
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix committed]
<PrincessLuna> IdleOne: Why?
<PrincessLuna> AlanBell: I've seen that now
<IdleOne> Samsung could turn around and say Ubuntu is damaging their reputation
<AlanBell> I don't think it would be a legal problem really
<AlanBell> nah, they did the damage themselves
<IdleOne> right, but anyone looking to buy a Samsung laptop may google and land on the Ubuntu website and see "Samsung Sucks" paraphrasing of course
<PrincessLuna> IdleOne: Not a banner saying "Samsung is bad, boycott Samsung" but rather a notice saying "do not install on Samsung XXX because of bug XXX that may brick the laptop"
<AlanBell> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/22028.html
<IdleOne> They added that info in the release notes which I think is sufficient if someone does a little research
<IdleOne> PrincessLuna: unfortunately you got bit by the bug and found out to late :/
<PrincessLuna> I'm pretty sure people will be bricking laptops for years to come because 12.04 is an LTS
<PrincessLuna> IdleOne: I knew that Ubuntu worked on other ultrabooks with identical specs so I thought it would be safe
<IdleOne> if they do it'll be because they didn't do a little research
<IdleOne> doesn't seem to be a hardware bug though
<IdleOne> other machines with the exact same hardware may not have the same firmware
<AlanBell> to be fair I would completely have fallen into that too and bricked my laptop
<IdleOne> I never check the release notes either
<IdleOne> gotta run out for milk :/
<PrincessLuna> I checked the release notes, I think I read that issue but it didn't strike me that it affected that laptop as I was about to install. Wasn't even thinking about it.
<AlanBell> :(
<AlanBell> I think if you send the laptop back they should replace it
<PrincessLuna> The problem is that he purchased this computer overseas. No warranty on it where I live.
<AlanBell> hmm
<AlanBell> blog it and tweet about it and make a fuss
<PrincessLuna> lol
<AlanBell> samsung should do a recall for this
<AlanBell> not particularly because it is brickable via installing ubuntu or fedora
<AlanBell> but this means that it is brickable by any software that wants to poke at that bit of memory
<ubuntubhoy> they wont, same as with their phone bugs
<jussi> PrincessLuna: seriously though, AlanBell is correct.
<jussi> [15:06:47] <AlanBell> blog it and tweet about it and make a fuss
<PrincessLuna> jussi: Haha don't have time for that. I have two options 1) Refund him 2) Give him my thinkpad twist (which is still shipping) when it arrives and use my netbook a bit longer as main computer :(.
<AlanBell> maybe contact a local samsung dealer and ask them what to do
<AlanBell> but blogging it would really be a good idea
<PrincessLuna> And how would blogging it help?
<IdleOne> unhappy customers making a fuss == possible loss of profits. They would rather give you a free laptop and show the potential customers "what a nice" company they are
<PrincessLuna> IdleOne: Only problem is that it isn't my laptop!
<IdleOne> I guess you're out of options.
<IdleOne> wait.
<IdleOne> <AlanBell> maybe contact a local samsung dealer and ask them what to do
<AlanBell> if it is written up somewhere we can direct a ton of attention on it, from canonical and more importantly samsung
<AlanBell> they really don't like negative publicity
<AlanBell> PrincessLuna: doesn't matter that it isn't your laptop
<AlanBell> in fact that makes it a more interesting story
<IdleOne> you're the voice of the "oppressed " Speak loud so you can be heard!
<IdleOne> or be herded
<PrincessLuna> Ok got it booting Windows 7. Removed battery and Cmos battery then put them back and its working. That's a relief!
<AlanBell> wasn't that problem at all then
<PrincessLuna> Now I just have to give it back tomorrow.
<AlanBell> when the samsungs are bricked they are dead
<PrincessLuna> AlanBell: Really? I read this http://www.anandtech.com/show/6713/samsung-laptops-bricked-by-booting-linux-using-uefi and the last part encouraged me to try this
<AlanBell> ooh, interesting
<AlanBell> that would be a good thing to add to bug 1040557 then
<ubot5> bug 1040557 in linux (Ubuntu) "UEFI boot live-usb bricks SAMSUNG 530U3C,np700z5c laptop" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040557
<PrincessLuna> Anyway, problem solved. I'm not installing Ubuntu on this.
<AlanBell> fedora too
<Tm_T> hmm
<AlanBell> or don't use uefi mode
<PrincessLuna> Linux kernels with the samsung driver enabled in general. I'll tell him to use virtualbox if he wants
<PrincessLuna> AlanBell: Not worth the risk, also if he rests bios/EFI settings to defaults it might re-brick
<PrincessLuna> resets
<AlanBell> true
<PrincessLuna> Hopefully my ultrabook won't have these problems. But its a thinkpad so I think it should be safe.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-02-08
<Bluefoxicy> Really wishing for a system download manager here
<Bluefoxicy> Got a 1GB file  downloading in Chrome and if the connection drops in the middle of it or Chrome crashes (which happens with relative frequency--it got an update a week ago and ceased to function until restarted) I have to start over
<Bluefoxicy> and chromium won't reveal the downloading URL, and it's non-trivial to get out of the download landing page because stupid people.
<avorp> Test
<avorp> Hi all,.
<avorp> I need help with making a boota
<avorp> *I need help in making a bootable usb linux live
<avorp> On this computer I haven't permissions to install software, so I need someone to upload the installed version.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-02-08
<dharc> what about ubuntu gnu/kfreebsd?
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-02-07
<mitt> Hi, have ye tried 15.04 with Unity 8 and Mir? What's yer take on this?
<mitt> okay, better ask forums
<dcwilliams_VA> good morning all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: ohayo gozaimashita
<cfhowlett> :)  konichiwa!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> watashi wa lotuspsychje desu
<lotuspsychje> the rest i dont know :p
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> hi lotuspsychje
<nicomachus> no sketchup for linux? :(
<OerHeks> nicomachus, select windows 7 in wine conf
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-google-sketchup-ubuntu1404/
<OerHeks> and moretricks ..why sketchup?
<nicomachus> OerHeks: I tried it through Wine, but I guess my prefix is 32-bit and sketchup is 64. can't find a 32bit sketchup download, or figure out how to create a 64bit wine prefix. haha
<nicomachus> but I need sketchup to make some mockups of some event spaces for work, so we can plan some things out.
<daftykins> \o
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-09
<Bashing-om> Smoke break; smokers draw one . just 'cause it is so slow and I can .
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nihao
<cfhowlett> hey^3
<goddard> 14.04 is so stable compared to 15.10
<lotuspsychje> goddard: thats because its LTS
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-10
<daftykins> it's way too quiet
<Bashing-om> will the quiet record be broken ? That is the question .
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> dont think " < headbanger> ciao " counts . Maybe a record here shortly ?
<daftykins> most quiet night ever :D
<Bashing-om> 9 more minutes .
<OerHeks> silence before the storm?
<Bashing-om> well .. we have beem flooded before . Sure gets the adreniline flowing when that happens .
<OerHeks> oh, i havent watched a movie on this install, :-D
<OerHeks> had to find sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg for 15.10
 * OerHeks feels busted
<Bashing-om> depending on what I am installing .. the install os of the greater interest .
<Bashing-om> quiet 45 minutes ! a Record ??
<OerHeks> just the install, then the extra programs, and some tweak things like %D in the chatlog filename, that makes the date folders
<Bashing-om> right thing at the right place in the given time .. keeps the blues at bay .
<daftykins> OerHeks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt1bgsvsWms
<OerHeks> hahaha
<daftykins> nn all :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> hows the wallpaper contest going?
<cfhowlett> 75 entries.  9 more hours until we get to voting
<lotuspsychje> oh cool
<lotuspsychje> whats the url again cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntustudiocreations/pool/
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: can non-members vote also?
<cfhowlett> yep.  public voting
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lets say i wanna vote for this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/creativelinux/24884064526/in/photostream/
<lotuspsychje> wich button to vote?
<Ben64> https://www.flickr.com/photos/creativelinux/24458446075/in/pool-ubuntustudiocreations/
<Ben64> would be my choice
<cfhowlett> as of tomorrow, I will activate a voting menu at http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/civs_create.html
<lotuspsychje> AH COOL cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Ben64, I would have agreed with you, but this contest brought some outstanding possibilities!
<Ben64> i'm a sucker for mostly black backgrounds
<lotuspsychje> i love dark too and minimal
<Ben64> i still need to make a background for my computer
<lotuspsychje> i think a linux user is the most creative of all
<Ben64> i think you have it backwards
<lotuspsychje> those linux desktop screenshots are amazing always
<Ben64> i think maybe creative people are drawn to linux
<lotuspsychje> looll true
<Ben64> : /
<Ben64> can't find my old backgrounds
<lotuspsychje> Ben64, cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/customization/screenshots/nix/
<lotuspsychje> hows that for creativity
<cfhowlett> nice!  there was/is an ubuntu art group in DA as well
<cfhowlett> dark?  hmmm ... https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1537/24139986914_a462731e53_b.jpg
<lotuspsychje> i keep forgeting those desktop linux sites
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: nice1
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: did you get voted for @ yet in studio?
<cfhowlett> yeah, I requested input from the other *buntu teams.  Ubuntu Kylin delivered
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, no voting until tomorrow ... about 8 hours;
<Ben64> i'm sad, must have lost my old backgrounds in drive crash
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: no i mean for the studio channel @
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: can photorec help recover, or drive dead?
<Ben64> back in like... 2002ish I rendered a n64 logo in POV-Ray
<cfhowlett> ??? explain lotuspsychje ?
<Ben64> all kinds of cool effects, took hours to render
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: one drive totally dead, the other... i'm not done with it yet
<Ben64> some firmware problem that seagate won't admit to
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: you remembered the irc mailing list voting for OPS right? your name was still on it for the ubuntu studio channel
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: bah, and seagate should be stable as rock
<Ben64> pfft no
<cfhowlett> ah!  right.  well, I never heard another word about so ... sniff sniff
<Ben64> http://hackaday.com/2012/07/30/recovering-from-a-seagate-hdd-firmware-bug/
<Ben64> got some important pics on that drive, hope i can get em back
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> this one also nice for my ubuntu phone: http://www.mobileswall.com
<Ben64> omg.... why haven't i put toast into my laser cutter yet
<Ben64> i can draw jesus on it...
<lotuspsychje> lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/ubuntu-16-04-lts-flavours-prepare-for-their-first-xenial-xerus-beta-release-500248.shtml
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> OerHeks: mmm continued did he? :) i ignored after my last message to be on the safe side :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> hmm i've seen that nick greentooth before
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-12
<daftykins> puzzling one with that user - feel free to jump in, anyone ;)
<daftykins> nn all \o
<cfhowlett> too much stuff I have never seen before
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> !18.04
<rww> We don't tend to add them until release codename is announced.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-13
<lotuspsychje> good morning cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-ubuntu-16-04-lts-will-properly-integrate-the-unity-launcher-with-nautilus-500362.shtml
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-02-14
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> i am about to suggest to remove the password from his account, silly me :-D
<OerHeks> happy valentineday !
<BluesKaj> hey OerHeks
<Yikes> Hey, it's haplorhine.  I think what's been happening is cyberstalking of some form.  Somebody is tracking me for blackmailing purposes.  I thought only my father's network was compromised until I was admitted and diagnosed "psychotic illness".  Then bizarre things started happening in my actual life, and the next time I started my hotspot after I asking a moderator about accessing some the information sent to Canonical's servers possibly pertaining to so
<Yikes> My Verizon hotspot can only connect to a "Connect" page on the verizonwireless site, and it never gives a certificate when any user views it for the first time.
<Yikes> And it seems somebody messed with that laptop's rhythmbox in an uncanny way, but I don't know whether it was via the hotspot or though the desktop connected to my father's network.
<Yikes> Both hotspots and their respective devices have exhibited uncanny behavior.
<Yikes> I tried to call AT&T about intrusion on my father's network one year ago, but they said I needed the account holder PIN, and my father didn't seem to know where to find it.
<Yikes> FreedomPop customer support was no help.
<Yikes> Haven't called Verizon yet.
<tsimonq2> Yikes: if it's stalking, report to the police
<Yikes> IC3 is the police, "Federal Bureau of Investigation Internet Crime Complaint Center", but the report form guideline on the home page says I need to know who it is.
<Yikes> ic3.gov
<Yikes> Funny I never heard of IC3 in all those months of computer security research.  Perhaps the Ubuntu guides should mention it somewhere.
<tsimonq2> Yikes: I really don't know if this is the place to report this
<Yikes> What if it IS the police???
<Yikes> :P
<Yikes> Why  would they make their presence known to me?  It makes no sense.  It's madness.
<Yikes> They must think they've got some pretty good blackmail.
<Yikes> They don't,
<Yikes> and from what I can tell they've already used it anyway.
<Yikes> My biggest concern is that they may be blackmailing my father as well, and I don't want to look like the perpetrator.
<Yikes> *stalking my father
<Yikes> What if I look like a co-conspirator because I didn't call the police soon enough?  I warned my father vaguely!  I called the ISP several times!
<Yikes> This is going to look really bad...
<Yikes> I'm the victim.  I stabbed my arm because of it.
<Yikes> Imagine all the financial information of my father's they probably have by now.  :'(  I'll have to warn him - AGAIN - before I report it, so he can take precautions.
<Yikes> I accidentally left the SSH port open on his computer, confusing it with SSL, and the paper with the admin password has since disappeared.  :'(
<Yikes> I KNOW it was in a folder, probably the purple one, and yet somehow it isn't.
<Yikes> Any advice is appreciated.  Just PM haplorrhine.
<tsimonq2> OH I guess I do have op if I'm a cloaked Ubuntu member XD
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-06
<ducasse> morning, EriC^^ - how's life?
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<EriC^^> good, just waking up, you?
<ducasse> the same :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: do you have tons of line in the journal from systemd-tmpfiles about 'Duplicate line for path "/var/log", ignoring.'?
<EriC^^> how do i check?
<EriC^^> sudo journalctl ?
<ducasse> journalctl -p 4 -u systemd-tmpfiles-clean.service
<ducasse> looks to me like there are entries for /var/log in bot var.conf and the rsyslog.conf file, but with different permissions.
<ducasse> *both
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> ducasse: yes i get that error twice
<ducasse> morning, lordievader
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<ducasse> EriC^^: i seem to be getting them once a day or so. i'll just hack it locally, probably not worth filing a bug over. i just dislike log spam.
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, EriC^^. How are you guys?
<EriC^^> lordievader: good thanks, yourself?
<lordievader> ducasse: What is in /etc/tmpfiles.d/* ?
<lordievader> EriC^^: Doing good here, waiting for coffee.
<EriC^^> :)
<ducasse> lordievader: nada, but there are .conf files in /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d
<lordievader> ducasse: What do they detail?
<ducasse> lordievader: permissions and ownerships for temporary files and dirs, for systemd-tmpfiles to use.
<lordievader> Nothing about /var/log?
<lordievader> Hmm, maybe I am reading the backlog wrong XD
<ducasse> "looks to me like there are entries for /var/log in bot var.conf and the rsyslog.conf file, but with different permissions."
<ducasse> i've just commented out one of them for now, to get rid of the message.
<lordievader> What are the permissions respectively?
<ducasse> 755 and 775, with the group owner in the rsyslog file being syslog
<lordievader> On my Gentoo box /var/log has root:root 755.
<lordievader> Same on a Debian box.
<lordievader> It could be that rsyslog requires different permissions to work.
<ducasse> it looks like it, rsyslog does not run as root but syslog.
<ducasse> i'm using the rsyslog perms now in any case.
<ducasse> i image the other entry is there to be used if you get rid of rsyslogd in favor of journald.
<ducasse> *imagine, gah.
<lordievader> Sounds reasonable, yes.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brunch875> Hello BluesKaj, don't mind my high-latency responses
<BluesKaj> hey brunch875 mine too :-)
<Bashing-om> rebooting .. brb .
<Bashing-om> !info arduino xenial
<ubot5> arduino (source: arduino): AVR development board IDE and built-in libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.5+dfsg2-4 (xenial), package size 1137 kB, installed size 1687 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-07
<Bashing-om> enough fun for one session - laters.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> gute morgen, lordievader :) all good?
<lordievader> Doing good here. How are you ducasse ?
<ducasse> warm and comfy, got my tea so everything is right with the world :)
<lordievader> :)
<lordievader> I got both ;)
<lordievader> Girlfriend had to leave and couldn't finish her tea.
<lotuspsychje> good day to all
<ducasse> hi, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you mate
<ducasse> good thanks, and you?
<lotuspsychje> great here, i organized my hardware this morning
<ducasse> yay :)
<lotuspsychje> all sorted nicely in 1 closet now
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox xenial
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 47187 kB, installed size 113516 kB
<lotuspsychje> big update again this morning
<ducasse> my xenial hosts all autoupdate, so i don't really notice :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> well i usually dont look neither, but when updates big ill click details
<lotuspsychje> last big update was those kernel security flaws
<ducasse> i run unattended-upgrades, and just get emails of updated packages. i rarely read the changelogs, tbh, unless i notice a problem.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> im having a weird workspaces issue here
<ducasse> in unity?
<lotuspsychje> yes, when clicking the apps, it doesnt switch to that workspace anymore
<lotuspsychje> i have to manually click workspaces icon, to click
<lotuspsychje> dmesg and syslog spit out nothing
<ducasse> there are often settings for switching to desktop of active window, maybe you've changed it by mistake? just a wild guess.
<lotuspsychje> didnt touch nothing no
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> top o' the morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse ;-)
<lotuspsychje> heya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> i had no idea it was so complicated to merge bookmarks between chromium and firefox...
<ducasse> ah, there we go.
<ducasse> :)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-15-has-been-officially-released-for-ubuntu-phones-and-tablets-512689.shtml
<ducasse> oooh, interesting :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: check your invite :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: just noticed :)
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis
<ubot5> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (xenial), package size 126 kB, installed size 935 kB
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested this one before?
<daftykins> hrmm what kind of security are you after looking at? o0
<lotuspsychje> just reading new lx.er article
<lotuspsychje> http://www.2daygeek.com/lynis-security-scanning-auditing-and-hardening-tool-for-linux-unix-systems/#
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ sudo lynis audit system
<lotuspsychje> [ Lynis 2.1.1 ]
<lotuspsychje> started test
<daftykins> "your data is now securely wiped" :D
<lotuspsychje> lol, looks pretty cool actually
<lotuspsychje> test result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948365/
<daftykins> only 7,200 lines to glance through ;D
<daftykins> hardening index 53, umm... ok!
<lotuspsychje> big log isnt it
<nacc> OerHeks: just fyi, that user was here yseterday, using upstream MySQL on Trusty
<nacc> OerHeks: when provoked, said 16.04 wasn't stable for 18 months until after release, so had to do that on 14.04...
<DArqueBishop> nacc: I also seriously doubt the guy has been using Linux for twenty years.
<daftykins> XD
<nacc> DArqueBishop: agreed :)
<daftykins> users and always chasing new versions, ah.
<EriC^^> hey daftykins
<daftykins> hallo \o
<EriC^^> how are ya?
<OerHeks> nacc, oke, i was just wondering
<daftykins> EriC^^: i finally got around to 'Arrival' the other night, quite enjoyed it :) although i was jealous of how much better my clients OLED TV looks...
<daftykins> EriC^^: all good here thanks! how are you?
<EriC^^> daftykins: cool, all good here as well
<daftykins> my TV had the backlight bleed in the corners whilst OLED just looks so nice for deep blacks :(
<EriC^^> i watched it as well, it was pretty good
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i am drooling over an oled, they're expensive still and even more here
<daftykins> well, until this happened... did i show you this? :D http://i.imgur.com/2J7I8Lg.jpg
<EriC^^> 55" 1920x1080 lg for $2200
<EriC^^> it's $2000 abroad and 4K
<daftykins> oof
<EriC^^> what the heck is that?
<EriC^^> fingers from outside?
<daftykins> his 3 year old son smudged up the whole thing :(
<EriC^^> is that a tv?
<daftykins> yeah his 65" LG OLED B6
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> nice
<daftykins> i'm currently downloading the Fallout 4 high-res texture pack - 55GB!
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> it's coming out on the vr for hive or whatever its called
<EriC^^> htc vive i think?
<daftykins> ja
<daftykins> everything VR is still quite early imo, low resolution displays in them
<EriC^^> i was thinking of getting the ps4 vr just for the experience, but yeah what you said
<EriC^^> it's still in the early phases, like testing somewhat
<daftykins> i think you'd want a really fat pipe to the house just to handle the update requirements of modern consoles :)
<EriC^^> ps4 has maybe 4 nice games for vr and that's it, plus it still uses the ps4 move controllers that didn't sell well for ps3
<EriC^^> yup
<ducasse> "Searching the computer in recovery mode only the "find" command is available for searching and "find" only searches the primary filesystem, and no extension filesystem, so can not ever search my 3T drive for anything."
<ducasse> there's so much gibberish coming from this guy i'm not even going to try.
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> manually feeding 'find' a path to look in is easy :| it's the first parameter!
<ducasse> and he wants to know if there is a 'refresh' option for df :)
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> totally, involves cursor up ;)
<ducasse> and if he'd been using linux for 20 years he'd know that going "FULL ALERT!! server has been down 4 days! urgent!" just pi**es people off :)
<nacc> there are a lot of reasons to think they are being somewhat disingenuous :)
<ducasse> most people who say that are straight-up lying. there just weren't that many users around 20 years ago :)
<daftykins> you have to wonder what those 20 years were spent doing if a person can't run their systems :>
<nacc> heh
<ducasse> 19 ppas, and he still expects support...
<daftykins> XD
<OerHeks> gezakovacs - unetbootin, gnome3-team, libreoffice, mjasnik, moka, numix, simons-something, tgails, tista, vikoiadi, webupd8 ...
<OerHeks> people with ppa's should be muted for 30 minutes, standard
<daftykins> sounds like an online guide follower if ever i saw one
<ducasse> i hate to think what else he's been doing to that system, seems his python is borked as well
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> when python is messed with, doesn't that hose the whole machine?
<ducasse> well, that sort of is the status quo, i think, or very near to it
<ducasse> i don't really want to be too involved when this blows up :)
<ducasse> ...and now: disk problems!
<ducasse> lol
<daftykins> wow really?
<daftykins> that sounds amazing
 * ducasse grabs the popcorn
 * daftykins wants to see SMART output
<daftykins> ducasse: gimme some!
<OerHeks> grinn .. asking multiple questions randomly
<daftykins> neat
<OerHeks> and back to 3rd party tomcat install
<daftykins> on the same host with the suspected bad disk!?
<OerHeks> oh, i might mixed up 2 problem makers
<ducasse> yup, he's still focusing on python...
<ducasse> daftykins: he hasn't got smartmontools installed, lord knows if he's able to install with the state apt is in...
<daftykins> if it's a normal desktop OS 'disks' might run
<nacc> #ubuntu feels extra crazy today
<daftykins> hmm what phase is the moon in?
<nacc> o
<nacc> i'll just assume a bad one :)
<OerHeks> 4 day till full moon, icemoon
<daftykins> :>
<OerHeks> guy adds 8 repos, in precise, lovely
<OerHeks> *xenial
<daftykins> aww i wanted it to be precise, you could say "you have 2 months to do as you please"
<nacc> daftykins: no, they also added precise manually
<nacc> or changed it
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> "i wanted THAT version!"
<OerHeks> yes we can ...
<ducasse> my brain hurts :-/
<daftykins> due to #ubuntu ?
<ducasse> yup
<daftykins> time for food i think :)
<ducasse> now: sleepytime. i've had my share of bulls**t for today :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-08
<Bashing-om> !10.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<daftykins> :D
<Bashing-om> some peeps just do not pay attention . ( or believe nothing lasts forever ) .
<daftykins> indeed!
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o .. And a good day to you .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> All is well in lotuspsychje's world ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ive been testing lynis yesterday as security audit
<lotuspsychje> !info lynis
<ubot5> lynis (source: lynis): security auditing tool for Unix based systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-1 (xenial), package size 126 kB, installed size 935 kB
<lotuspsychje> pretty cool toy
<Bashing-om> server must have ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yes, i think would be smart to audit servers with it
<Bashing-om>  scans the system
<Bashing-om>  configuration and creates an overview of system information
<Bashing-om>  and security issues usable by professional auditors.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: here's my test result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23948365/
<Bashing-om> comprehensive - will take a bit to scan through it .
<lotuspsychje> relatively fast
<lotuspsychje> each category test scan asks to +>enter
<Bashing-om> Yeah . I can sure see how dif'n a new audit file would for real show changes in the system .
<lotuspsychje> yeah its pretty decent, doesnt miss a spot dont you think?
<lotuspsychje> scans the whole structures
<Bashing-om> On a fast scan through the file, I thought it pretty through . Even prompts with suggestions to fix and or harden !
<lotuspsychje> yep
<Bashing-om> Looks to be a "must have" on a production server :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah to see whats going on, services etc
<lotuspsychje> im surely gonna use this on security jobs for companys
<ducasse> hi, everyone
<ducasse> *yawns*
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse lol
 * lotuspsychje slides a hot coffee to ducasse -think fast-
<Bashing-om> Day shift is coming on - I can slide out of here .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nite nite mate
<ducasse> got my tea already, lotuspsychje, but thx :)
<ducasse> sleep well Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ducasse: K; thanks ,, That is the plan :)
<lotuspsychje> zZZZzzzZZ
<lotuspsychje> breakfast guys, later
<lotuspsychje> uh oh
 * lotuspsychje is listening dcr339 @ beatreq.com
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * OerHeks shuffles nacc a fresh coffee & pie
<nacc> OerHeks: :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-09
<Bashing-om> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<OerHeks> oh ..
<Bashing-om> smartfilter.pl in irssi ; No activity in my channels and I get to wondering if something is wrong :) ping and all shows good .
<Bashing-om> good nite good folks
<OerHeks> blup http://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-running-on-microsoft-surface-pro-4-video-512753.shtml
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> we want cookies !
<OerHeks> hoi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks :p
<lotuspsychje> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> today is .2 on xenial right
<OerHeks> oer@oerworkstation:~$ hostnamectl status
<OerHeks>    Static hostname: oerworkstation
<OerHeks>          Icon name: computer-desktop
<OerHeks>            Chassis: desktop
<OerHeks>         Machine ID: ddd093dc5b654db6acf2b826e34c0bf0
<OerHeks>            Boot ID: fda17f8ae4da4121a766047b4b2374e7
<OerHeks>   Operating System: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks>             Kernel: Linux 4.4.0-62-generic
<OerHeks>       Architecture: x86-64
<OerHeks> oer@oerworkstation:~$
<OerHeks> oops
<lotuspsychje> just got update, but still .1 here too
<lotuspsychje> maybe later today
<OerHeks> jups, February 9th Warning /!\ PointRelease Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> !pointrelease
<lotuspsychje> got a trigger for that one OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> !ltsrelease
<lotuspsychje> !schedule
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> yay
<lotuspsychje> hmm different
<lotuspsychje> !milestones
<lotuspsychje> i give up :p
<ducasse> hiya all
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ready for .2 ? :p
<ducasse> the machines i actually interact with are yakkety :)
<ducasse> shiny things and so on :)
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<ducasse> my server and things will get it unattended, though
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: work today?
<lotuspsychje> the whole week off yay
<lotuspsychje> sat and sun work
<ducasse> \o/
<lotuspsychje> morning JanC
<lotuspsychje> afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: ready for .2 or are you also on yakkety?
<BluesKaj> on debian atm :-)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: all the cool guys are on yakkety :-p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 16.10 mucks up my dual boot with W7, there's a bug in grub
<lotuspsychje> oh?
<BluesKaj> yakkety is the partition ocer, but I'm configuring debian jessie 8.7.1 atm and it's kinda fun not have stuff crash
<BluesKaj> over
<BluesKaj> not having stuiff crash
<BluesKaj> but I'm on kde/plasma so you guys wouldn't be having those issues
<lotuspsychje> unity here :p
<ducasse> debian stable is a beautiful thing for a lot of uses, but it doesn't fit well for my personal desktop - i depend on too much newer software
<BluesKaj> yeah it's bit retro on some apps , but there are ppas one can add for newer versions
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ lsb_release -a
<lotuspsychje> No LSB modules are available.
<lotuspsychje> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<lordievader> hey lotuspsychje, BluesKaj, ducasse
<lordievader> How are you all?
<ducasse> good, thanks. how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Coming to the conclusion that Android app development is quite fun :D
<ducasse> programming in general tends to be great fun :)
<lordievader> Indeed :)
<lordievader> Though OpenGl can be a bit difficult, but its fun to learn something new :)
<ducasse> i've started to learn python recently, and really want to learn lisp. there are only so many hours in a day, though :)
<lordievader> Python is cool, my main language :D
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader good here, and you?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good too :)
<ducasse> python seems nice so far, although i'm not sure how i feel about the way it uses indentation...
<BluesKaj> brb
<nacc> ducasse: you get used to it pretty quickly, I've found
<lordievader> Indeed
<ducasse> i assume so, it's just something i've never seen before.
<nacc> and other languages have taken that same or similar approach, it feels like
<nacc> the tricky part is using both python and C back and forth and inserting : in the wrong language :)
<ducasse> it's so long since i last grappled with c that it's not going to be a problem :)
<nacc> heh
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys spaghetti time :p
<nacc> spaghetti sounds good
<nacc> at 7:38 AM
<daftykins> :)
<nicomachus> mmmmmm spaghetti...
<nicomachus> with garlic bread
<daftykins> call me when it's ready, nacc
<nacc> heh
<nacc> instead /me goes back to looking at why php-imagick is failing on armhf
<nacc> that's like spaghetti, right?
<daftykins> i'm sure you'll be untangling some ;)
<nacc> heh
<Bashing-om> Notice a performance boost with todays updates ? top: " 2972972 free,   577556 used,   496468 buff/cache
<daftykins> o0
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-10
<pauljw> brb...
<ducasse> morning all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-11
<ducasse> good morning
<Bashing-om> I wanndered back to be delighted by the presence of ducasse :)
<ducasse> morning, Bashing-om - how are things?
<Bashing-om> Slow .. - that time of the morning I guess .. things continue to go round in your world ?
<ducasse> yep, waking up and drinking tea. no big plans for the day, just relaxing at home.
<Bashing-om> Relaxing at home is a good thing . Watching over #ubuntu even better . Me, I am done and contemplating some sheet time .
<ducasse> do that. this time of day on a weekend there's not much action anyway.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> \o lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> good, thanks. relaxing and watching 'theory of obscurity'. great stuff :)
<lordievader> Theory of obscurity?
<ducasse> documentary about the residents.
<ducasse> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Residents
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<OerHeks> i noticed kali users refuse to read manuals
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> OerHeks: but they're super pro hackers in the making, they have no time for manuals!
<OerHeks> I am not even drunk yet
<OerHeks> oops, wrong glass, now i am
<daftykins> :O
<OerHeks> The chihuahua's love the snow, so they sleep outside tonight, gna gna
<daftykins> hehe
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-02-12
<tamaros_> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<tamaros_> whoops
<ducasse> morning all
<Bashing-om> shift change ! hyya ducasse :) Good morning .
<ducasse> hi Bashing-om! how have you been - busy? :)
<Bashing-om> maw .. slow .. Here of late Saturdays are always slow .. People do not fix on saturdays ??. Or 'buntu is so stable it no longer breaks ?
<ducasse> could be they just have other things to do, like get drunk :)
<Bashing-om> What a waste ,, when they could be ;buntu'n ! ( I do not miss them drink nights and days )
<ducasse> me neither, quit that kind of thing a looong time ago.
<Bashing-om> reformed alchy is me .. All those wasted nights and days ,, and the conflicts ! legal expenses ! insurance ! .. nope not going back ! ( A drunkard shall not inherit the kingdom of Heaven )
<Bashing-om> Anyway, backing down and out .. Yall take care of things = good night .
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> wb lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, how are you this sunday?
<ducasse> good, thanks. staying in, waiting for some people to come pick up a desk and some other furniture i'm giving away. how are you?
<lordievader> Doing okay, wanting to install Firefox Nightly, but there doesn't seem to be an ebuild for that :(
<ducasse> that's one of the disadvantages of using a smaller distro, probably the main reason why i'm still on ubuntu on my desktop...
<lordievader> This is gentoo that I am talking about, their latests is 51, mozilla latest is 53.
<lordievader> Installed that yesterday on Windows, was quite happy with the improvement.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-05
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  onwaq: yeats Lukewh matsasc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tfxrxurqrv: jalcine DJones nicomachus ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ockah: Ian_Corne JimBunbtu popey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  memwruah: Spydar007 ariver|ERR DJones ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  viudyese: dragan-s DalekSec tomreyn ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  tbhkk: leftyfb JimBunbtu Mr_0 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  sskdp: popey BenderRodriguez ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  bqduynxpc: ubot9 acheronuk Metacity|uh-oh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  unzsa: el leftyfb ubot5 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  ywcokkpc: kostkon yeats ducasse ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  wknpdejpkk: JimBunbtu guntbert Mr_0 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  cusneeve: hggdh leochill jink ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<daftykins> go away
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  rnlnf: KeithIMyers pchoo guntbert ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  sbbbpcsow: JanC freakyy Ben64 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  viiolmuwgr: DalekSec ducasse DJones ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  uhscv: Laif jalcine lordievader ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  nmsxzl: ducasse trijntje ikevin ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<admin-I6R59Q> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL SUPERBOWL HALFTIME SHOW ON SUPERNETS!!  yvbbut: jink pchoo harrow ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<acheronuk> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> cold in ntherlands?
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje - how are you?
<ducasse> lordievader ^^
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> sorry :)
<lordievader> Doing good here, bit tired
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<hggdh> TJ-: sami2233 is sami98 from earlier today. All this has already been discussed with him
<TJ-> Ahhh; I wasn't paying attention earlier
<TJ-> hmm; I ran powertop --calibrate earlier; lost all the bluetooth devices now
<hggdh> good to know -- I will *not* run powertop --calibrate, then
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> has that even been touched by (iirc intel) in years?
<hggdh> not counting the ./debian directory, at least the (c)s are about 5 to 10 years old
<nacc> 2.9 came out last year
<TJ-> Can't seem to find a way to wake it up, strange
 * daftykins votes power cycle / battery + mains pull
<TJ-> Nah - this is where exploring /sys/ fs teaches you how to manually control devices :)
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> I'm working up the USB chain from the host control to the BT device to see if I can identify where it's come adrift
<TJ-> OK, seems like the host PCI node got messed up; can't even remove it
<daftykins> well we lost him, either he's fighting the bluetooth dragon, or it was an early night :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje o/
<lotuspsychje> how are you mate
<EriC^^> great you?
<lotuspsychje> just woke up, still blurry lol
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate, cold :p
<lotuspsychje> what your plans today lordievader
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje, lordievader
<lordievader> Work and more work.
<lordievader> Do you have any plans lotuspsychje ?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse How are you doing?
<ducasse> still waking up :)
<lordievader> Too early to tell? 😋
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ducasse> lordievader: something like that, yes :)
<lordievader> 😁
<lotuspsychje> sounds like a plan
<jink> -4°C -__-
<lordievader> jink: Nice, ain't it -.-
<lotuspsychje> brrrrrr
<ducasse> 'only' -9°C here today
<lordievader> Hehehe, only 😋
<ducasse> supposed to get colder tomorrow, not looking forward to that much
<jink> -__-
<lotuspsychje> hmm why does skype not get ontop here https://uappexplorer.com/snaps?sort=-last_updated
<jink> Because ... Oh.
<jink> :(
<TJ-> !free
<ubot5> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and  http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/licensing
<TJ-> !ram
<ubot5> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hey ducasse :)
<EriC^^> how are you?
<ducasse> i'm good, how's your afternoon? :)
<EriC^^> good thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey hey EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> 60mb bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested photorec on a smartphone yet?
<nacc_> what a ridiculous set of queries today
 * nacc_ might be done helping for the day already
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> troll night
<Bashing-om> ^^ Nicotene withdrawal - 5th day - my patience factor is non-existent - Subject to go to bed with no notice !
<lotuspsychje> quit smoking Bashing-om ?
<lotuspsychje> try coffee as alternate + irc
<lotuspsychje> another type of drug :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Giving quitting one more try = so far so good :)
<TJ-> Hmmm, this SDcard failure/recovery issue is very intriguing
<TJ-> With it in the MMC slot 'badblocks' has now done 4 write-pattern passes over the entire 32GB without a problem
<lotuspsychje> cool
<pauljw> hi everyone
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Wheezy_WW444> hello
<Wheezy_WW444> *crickets
<lotuspsychje> !wayland
<ubot5> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey morning ducasse lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje ducasse
<lordievader> How are you all?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - fine here, thanks, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good
<ducasse> got your coffee this morning? :)
<lordievader> Yes :D
<ducasse> goodie :)
<ducasse> i'm about to move the xbian root fs on my rpi to a usb stick, will hopefully make the microsd card last a bit longer
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> the sd cards tend to die pretty rapidly, in my experience...
<lordievader> Depends on how much you write to it, right?
<lordievader> Thought my Pi has been running of off an sd-card for years.
<ducasse> i'm probably just unlucky :)
<lordievader> Yeah, or mine is completely broken and I haven't noticed yet 😋
<ducasse> :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<jink> 'sup pauljw.
<pauljw> hi jink, not much here.  how are you today?
<jink> Fine, mostly. :D
<jink> Was trying to figure out how the hell spring-security works, when you need a custom configuration, but I think I got it. ^__^
<pauljw> :)
<lordievader> Hey, pauljw
<pauljw> hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<pauljw> doing good, thx.  you?
<lordievader> Doing good here.
<lordievader> Noticed that cron isn't running properly on all my machines, fixing that now.
<nicomachus> I've never seen ncmpcpp do this: https://i.imgur.com/MfxxlLC.png
<nicomachus> I was wondering why the music stopped.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> what's up? how was your day?
<lotuspsychje> good, finished work & dinner
<lotuspsychje> now irc time :p
<lotuspsychje> how was yours EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool :D
<EriC^^> not bad did some stuff here and there and chilled
<lotuspsychje> nice
<EriC^^> in the mood for some irc'ing
<lotuspsychje> chillday is always nice
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> nacc: your friend gopal in tha house lol
<lotuspsychje> run!
<nacc> sigh
<hggdh> so now we see what gopal does
<lotuspsychje> we tryed to help him over and over hggdh
<nacc> yeah
<daftykins> something amusing occur? :)
<lotuspsychje> keeps comming back with same issue
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: user with battery drain issue
<daftykins> ah that one
<daftykins> even i've heard of this one :D
<hggdh> yes, he pops in a channel, and asks if the bug is fixed a few times per day
<hggdh> it is starting to bother me
<daftykins> is it new hardware? has it actually been confirmed as a bug?
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: <gopal> suport for amd r5 m430
<lotuspsychje> think thats what he have
<daftykins> hrmm, couple of years old then
<TJ-> It's upstream https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=198665
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 198665 in Power-Off "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown) . WOL disabled and no usb device connected." [High,Needinfo]
<TJ-> But I strongly suspect it's a HP firmware issue
<daftykins> oh when off, funky
<daftykins> TJ-: did you coax your bluetooth back in the end? :) i thought you'd quit to chase it with a reboot!
<daftykins> (some nights ago now, admittedly)
<TJ-> daftykins: Yes, reboot was the only solution. Looks like the powertop calibration power adjustments caused the PCI USB hub device to get in an inconsistent state. Probably a bug in the uhci driver but I couldn't be bothered with tracking down yet another bug
<daftykins> given how old that powertop is, perhaps it's just no longer viable
<TJ-> I reset and rescan-ed the PCI device which usually 'reboots' the device but in this case I think it was stuck asleep
<TJ-> Nothing to do with powertop
<daftykins> no? i thought the idea was running it told it to turn off
<TJ-> All powertop does is "echo 1 > /sys/devices/..../power/control
<TJ-> or similar
<TJ-> I assume the device was put into deep sleep and couldn't be brought out of it by the driver, which suggests driver and chipset weren't on the same page so to speak
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-08
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> gtg guys work
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning, lordievader - how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> i'm good, thanks - writing list to go grocery shopping atm :)
<jink> In bash?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<hggdh> mornings
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw how are you today
<pauljw> great lotuspsychje, how about you?
<lotuspsychje> fine mate ty
<ducasse> evening, lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you
<ducasse> good, thanks - and you? had a good day at work?
<lotuspsychje> yeah, bit busy, tomorrow last day before holiday yesss
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: you had a nice day?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: just shopping some groceries, otherwise just stayed at home
<lotuspsychje> still snow there?
<lotuspsychje> they give out big snowfall in belgium tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> everybody panic lol
<ducasse> tons of it, yes - not much melted yet
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot5> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree bionic
<ubot5> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> weird, apt-cache shows it here
<ducasse> !find pepperflashplugin
<ubot5> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 272 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pepperflashplugin&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wiki says its depraced
<lotuspsychje> now adobe flash plugin for all
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: 18.04 will still have xorg?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> nice, thought it was going full wayland
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wayland will be installed and choosable
<EriC^^> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Unity-7-Plans
<EriC^^> nice to see unity might be added on 18.04 or have an option for it
<lotuspsychje> hggdh said unity is in main, ready
<EriC^^> nice
<lotuspsychje> just canonical wont maintain
<lotuspsychje> project for the community perhaps?
<EriC^^> yup
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so the users choice will be there for ubuntu from all sides
<lotuspsychje> alot of flavors
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: also bionic gnome will be tweaked for ex-unity lovers too
<lotuspsychje> to make users feel more comfortable
<lotuspsychje> for the upgrade
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> cant wait to try it out
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: actually I said Unity is now Universe
<lotuspsychje> oh right sorry
<lotuspsychje> i meant available
<hggdh> Canonical will maintain Unity for 16.04, but not necessarily on 17.10+
<hggdh> EriC^^: 18.04 was going full Wayland, but Wayland showed itself too flaky
 * hggdh goes off to lunch, after a real bad conf call
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> bon apetit hggdh
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: merci
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> morning, everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse how are you
<lotuspsychje> hi lordievader
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - i'm fine, thanks - and you?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate ty
<lotuspsychje> last day of work yesss
<ducasse> how long holiday - a week?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> then 5 weeks work and 2 weeks holiday eastern
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> all fine lordievader
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well?
<lordievader> Yes, doing good. How are you?
<lotuspsychje> they perdict snow in .Nl too today?
<lotuspsychje> predict
<ducasse> still lots of snow here - https://photos.app.goo.gl/diqF9jBzVHQm5Ps82
<lotuspsychje> wow
<ducasse> a bit less than it was, but not much
<immu> ducasse, lordievader hi
<ducasse> \o immu
<immu> whats up
<lordievader> Hey immu
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<immu> hey BluesKaj
<immu> whts up
<BluesKaj> hi immu, not much , morning coffee here. How about you?
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey ducasse
<immu> lunch, with family and watching movie Raies
<immu> i got my self Mibox
<BluesKaj> immu, mibox?
<immu> wait
<immu> http://www.mi.com/en/mibox/ runs on Andriod TV
<BluesKaj> looks impressive, suppose all those streams require subscriptions
<BluesKaj> looks like kodi on steroids :-)
<immu> Kodi is also available in the google play store , it can be rigged for more open streams ;)
<BluesKaj> this pc is connected to my tv via hdmi already so it works ok with kodi, but only ok, but not not very well, a lot of streams they have listed as default don't connect ...i would guess less then 50% actually work
<BluesKaj> less than
<BluesKaj> and that includes geographic vpn server locations all over the US, Europe and Asia ... kodi doesn't live up to the hype it's given on google IMO
<immu> you have a VPN server>
<BluesKaj> I use a vpn client that connexts to vpn servcers, yes
<BluesKaj> openvpn protocol, on PIA VPN
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> pauljw, , how's your internet connection these days , stable?
<pauljw> seems to be doing okay now.  don't know what it's problem was.
<BluesKaj> ok
<pauljw> it seems that the last time i rebooted the modem, it was assigned an ip addr that is banned here on irc.  if i'm not using a vpn i can't login.  hoping another reboot will pick a winner... :)
<BluesKaj> whoa, that's odd
<pauljw> yeah, it happened to me once before when i first started using hughesnet.
<pauljw> in fact, since i'm the only one using the net at the moment, i'll reboot now and see what i get.  biab...
<pauljw> that did it... :)
<JimBunbtu> YAY
<BluesKaj> heh now my ISP is acting up ...internet dropped for no apparent reason
<ducasse> hi pauljw - all well?
<pauljw> hey ducasse, yep, all is well here. thx.  you?
<ducasse> pauljw: all well, thanks. getting ready for a daytrip to sweden tomorrow.
<pauljw> that's how mine was acting the other day, BluesKaj.  when i accessed the modem directly it was showing a random transmit error.  seems to have corrected itself.  most likely weather.
<pauljw> oh fun, ducasse :)
<ducasse> just to do some shopping, certain things are cheaper across the border :)
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> pauljw, we use voip phone service and yesterday several phone calls just dropped out
<pauljw> hmmm, hope it straightens out for you.
<pauljw> that's why i still keep a landline here.
<BluesKaj> just checked he phone line again and it seems very quiet compared to alll noises on it yesterday so think the techs solved a problem there.
<pauljw> :D
<ducasse> gopal just won't stop, will he?
<pauljw> seems not
<pauljw> bbl guys...
<hggdh> well, at least now he seems to be actually trying to find out if older kernels would work
<hggdh> but I would first try checking the hardware: take out the battery, measure it with a voltmeter, wait a few hours, measure it again, verify there is no significant drop in volts, rinse & repeat
<hggdh> then look at BIOS set up, for WOL, or other setting that would have power applied even if the machine is powered off
<hggdh> then test older kernels
<hggdh> he seems to be in the "test other kernels" phase
<ducasse> he's been there before, iirc
<hggdh> all I remember is him stating it did not happen with Windows
<ducasse> at this point i no longer care, thinking about /ignore'ing him
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning all
<lotuspsychje> xorg now default on bionic dailys guys
<lotuspsychje> spread the word :p
<etyrnal> is it ok to discuss ubuntu as relates to kludging ubuntu onto SBCs here?
<tomreyn> based on the channel topic, i would think so
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: X? Wasn't the plan to switch to wayland? Has that been reversed?
<tomreyn> yes, it was reverse for the default configuration
<tomreyn> *reverseD
<tomreyn> it's Neo time!
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw :-)
<tomreyn> another day, another gopal highlighting random supporters
<ducasse> afternoon, all
<daftykins> \o
<ducasse> hiya daftykins - how's life? just came home here.
<daftykins> ooh where y'been? very ace here ta :)
<ducasse> shopping across the swedish border :)
<daftykins> !info kodi artful
<ubot5> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.3+dfsg1-3 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<daftykins> O_.
<daftykins> !info libva-glx1 bionic
<ubot5> Package libva-glx1 does not exist in bionic
<daftykins> !info libva-dev bionic
<ubot5> libva-dev (source: libva): Video Acceleration (VA) API for Linux -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2 (bionic), package size 67 kB, installed size 437 kB
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-02-11
<etyrnal> what's the general process for finding a driver for a particular chip that will be compatible with the banana pi m3, ubuntu, the kernel, etc?  Say you know the bpi-m3 has a AP6212 wireless chip, how does one go about finding a driver and incorporating it into the kernel etc?
<daftykins> digging up manufacturer datasheets probably
<etyrnal> i haven't received my SBC yet, but while i'm waiting for it to arrive i'm reading up on everything i can find.  What's a good resource for understanding the process
<etyrnal> daftykins, thanks.
<daftykins> might get better info in #linux
<etyrnal> daftykins, like so?  http://wiki.friendlyarm.com/wiki/images/5/57/AP6212_V1.1_09022014.pdf
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> 51mb bionic updates
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-include-snap-apps-default
<ducasse> good morning, all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<ducasse> hi, lotuspsychje - how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> great here tnx, and yourself?
<lotuspsychje> just had big brunch lol
<ducasse> haven't gotten that far here yet :)
<XXCoder> hey all
<ducasse> \o
<XXCoder> I was wondering about ubuntu development
<lotuspsychje> what about it XXCoder
<XXCoder> isnt ubuntu now use new windowing system not X? (not too sure proper name)
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: recently news is ubuntu 18.04 will use Xorg by default
<lotuspsychje> but wayland reccomended/choosable
<XXCoder> interesting. wonder what made the change
<XXCoder> *caused
<ducasse> x11 is very old, and has security issues (among other things)
<ducasse> it's getting harder to update it to modern use, so they started fresh
<XXCoder> xscreensaver tries its best on security when lock screen but yeah its bit of a mess
<XXCoder> I just hope wayland can run all programs as usual
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: wayland has still issues, hence why xorg by default
<XXCoder> interesting
<ducasse> that's not the only security issue. and some things will change with wayland.
<ducasse> you can no longer run graphical programs as root, for instance
<XXCoder> hm why?
<ducasse> security reasons
<null00> what is the advantage of wayland over Xorg
<ducasse> it's more modern, hence easier to implement modern features
<ducasse> apparently. personally, i'm not a fan.
<null00> do any distros have it be default at this point
<ducasse> more and more do
<lotuspsychje> null00: yes, fedora for example
<XXCoder> dunno. currently using mint
<XXCoder> figuring what distro to use soon, as my videocard driver dont work with newer kernel 4.4 and I cant use newer version
<XXCoder> kind of unhappy I cannot upgrade, only must do clean install.
<lotuspsychje> we reccomend ubuntu :p
<XXCoder> nahhhh ;)
<XXCoder> may end uop using ubuntu yeah
<XXCoder> if it can be upgraded rather than fresh install for newer version
<null00> what are you using now?
<XXCoder> xfce mint 17.3
<XXCoder> may get xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: LTS to LTS ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> each time 5 years support
<ducasse> xubuntu is 3 years, afaik
<null00> think about xbuntu or lubuntu for an older machine
<null00> thinking*
<XXCoder> heh my machine is pretty recent. I just love xubuntu
<XXCoder> *xfce
<null00> ya im thinking I like the lighter weight stuff as well, I have manjaro Xfce on an old macbook and really like it
<XXCoder> I was so happy they finally updated xfce couple years ago
<lotuspsychje> i did a lot of lubuntu 16.04 testing aswell
<lotuspsychje> very nice release of lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> best ever in my opinion
<XXCoder> nice
<XXCoder> I think first linux distro I used regularly was umm 5.0 something ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !5.04
<ubot5> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<lotuspsychje> this?
<XXCoder> previous ones was just check how it works, like red hat what 3.0? or something? lol
<XXCoder> lol yep
<XXCoder> redhat was in 90s
<lotuspsychje> yeah my first was some redhat on gnome
<lotuspsychje> had to manual make networking going lol
<XXCoder> :)
<lotuspsychje> for a cable connection lol
<XXCoder> when ubuntu went purple I stopped for while
<XXCoder> then got angry with unity
<XXCoder> I tried that, hated it so much
<lotuspsychje> i didnt, i got all the way in the ubuntu line
<lotuspsychje> i like unity myself
<XXCoder> brown was pretty unique
<XXCoder> oh well
<XXCoder> anyway if I decide to go to ubuntu, it will be xfce edition
<lotuspsychje> cood call
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> morning, BluesKaj
<ducasse> how are you today?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, doing ok, and you?
<ducasse> i'm fine, thanks - enjoying a quiet sunday
<BluesKaj> right
<ducasse> snowing here today, so we've got a few more inches
<ducasse> totally unnecessary :(
<BluesKaj> we're expecting 1-3cm, so no biggie
<ducasse> another 8cm expected today, with twice that tomorrow
<XXCoder> wow whole inches
<XXCoder> here its usually ~0 inch, even snowy days
<XXCoder> and I live at north state wa state :P
<BluesKaj> perhaps you coulkd be more specific, not wveryone unserstands american shortforme for your location
<XXCoder> washington state. not the dc one :)
 * BluesKaj turns up the light, scuse my typos
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> I'm in Northern Ontario about 250 mi N of Toronto,, we have less snow here than usual here this winter
<ducasse> i took this pic a couple of days ago, so there's more now - https://photos.app.goo.gl/mkLGzluo98ypL2Dx1
<BluesKaj> local ski hill is struggling to stay open
<XXCoder> yeah someday winter olymatics will be impossible
<ducasse> i'm looking forward to that :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> pauljw, what's happening today ?
<pauljw> eh, nothing new here BluesKaj.  how about you?
<BluesKaj> fine here, klids are visiting
<pauljw> ah, that'll keep you busy...
<BluesKaj> they're having fun cooking for me :-)
<BluesKaj> my 2 daughters
<pauljw> nice :)
<pauljw> wb EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> tryed skype snap on a xenial box, seemed prerry nice
<TJ-> hggdh: thanks for dealing with s10gopal :)
<hggdh> TJ-: I would like to say my pleasure, but it is really not a pleasure
<lotuspsychje> yeah he's frustrating, repeating over & over
<hggdh> What he should understand is that people will not go pander to him just because he is having a problem.
<hggdh> in other words: he has to learn to wait, and has to learn to read what is said to him. apw had already told him what to do
<hggdh> but... he had a run-away process in a kernel, so he gave up testing. But run-away processes are NOT the problem being researched
<ducasse> he wants someone to either do the work for him or hold his hand all the way
<hggdh> which will not happen, and he must understand that
<hggdh> ah well
<hggdh> I am going to see the world outside my hotel room for a few minutes, and cool off
<TJ-> Maybe, but at least he's sticking with it ... so many times users's cannot be bothered and drop out before the problem is fixed, which makes the time spent helping them wasted
<hggdh> he is stcking with it because otherwise he will not have power in his laptop
<TJ-> right :)
<ducasse> sure, but he's still a pain in the backside ;)
<TJ-> I'm still not sure where to point the blame. I'm 50/50 between HP firmware and a kernel regression (in ACPI)
<hggdh> yes, it might be a real problem, we do not know. But being a pain in the ass makes people more prone NOT to help, and he has to learn this
<oerheks> My best bet: that R5 is not supported by amdgpu, so that might be the main issue for the drain, if the bios does not let him disable it.
<oerheks> lots of linux related posts online with simular HP issues, m430 and others
<lotuspsychje> lol freaky https://www.deviantart.com/art/Gentoo-Linux-Screenshot-2-Jan-2017-730120196
<TJ-> weird, got an apache2 userdir ($USER/public_html) where files are listed correctly, all ownership/permissions in the file-system is correct ($USER:$USER, 664) , but Firefox downloads them as 0 bytes files (both local and Android). Apache log shows the GET status 200 (OK) - hate when there's no log to help  :s
<oerheks> hggdh, i hope i got it right, user-id changed with that root-account rollback
<hggdh> oerheks: it might. But, frankly, woking with this user is too much...
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-03
<ducasse> good morning
<ducasse> mcseccne1: which terminal to use is up to personal preference, i like roxterm, xfce4-terminal and rxvt. you should be able to run chromium. what do you mean by 'lack of graphics' if you are running i3 and xterm?
<akemhp> urxvt, "rxvt-unicode" is good.
<akemhp> Hey.
<ducasse> yeah, that is actually what i meant, mea culpa
<akemhp> Ok :)
<akemhp> Can't find roxterm on Ubuntu 18.04, is it associated to the rox filer?
<akemhp> I also used Aterm and Eterm back in the days like 15 years ago...
<ducasse> same project
<ducasse> there's a ppa, iirc
<lordievader> Good morning
<akemhp> Ok.
<mcseccne1> ah ok thank you Ducasse i didnt know if i3 and xterm were enough to show chromium from the same installer as a desktop (non headless)
<ducasse> mcseccne1: it is, you should be fine
<mcseccne1> ok thanks ill give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: alot of intel related bugs on 5.0 and higher up
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got currently 3 bugs on 5.4 20.04 xorg crash, kernel oops, and dock ontop bugs
<lotuspsychje> wanna see the ID's?
<TJ-> The difference here is there is no trace in logs, no crashes reported, nothing!
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<TJ-> and it's across hardware GPU types
<lotuspsychje> one report in +1 yesterday bug #1861590
<ubot5> bug 1861590 in linux-signed-5.4 (Ubuntu) "Intel GPU hangs constantly under load. After closing offending application, all GPU intensive programs run degraded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1861590
<lotuspsychje> my xorg bug, duped: bug #1854147
<ubot5> bug 1853266 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1854147 Xorg/Xwayland segfaults in OsLookupColor() from funlockfile() from glamor_get_pixmap_texture() from glamor_create_gc()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853266
<lotuspsychje> and kernels oops due to iwlwifi on 5.3: bug #1854146
<ubot5> bug 1854146 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel oops on 5.3.0-18" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1854146
<tomreyn> !crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. If you asked on one channel and wish to ask elsewhere later, state so on the original channel first of all. See also !guidelines
<tomreyn> i think the current !crosspost is not as useful, but further improvement welcome.
<pragmaticenigma> I usually go with: Please ask your question in one channel at a time. It will be easier for you to follow suggestions and avoid getting duplicate or conflicting responses from different places.
<tomreyn> that's also a good angle
<pragmaticenigma> I'm sure it could use some polish :)
<Ussat> o/
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: all boxes on bionic?
<Ussat> I was saying, we have a few hundread EH/Cent systems in the enterprise proper, but Ubuntu server has so much more support in the bio/genetic community
<Ussat> between 16.04 and 18.04 now
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Ussat> We still have 4 labs to bring under our wing
<pragmaticenigma> Ussat: the comment I made un -server wasn't meant to be a hit against you. It's to help prevent someone later coming in and potentially giving misinformation.
<Ussat> Nope, I get it, no offence taken
<pragmaticenigma> :-)
<Ussat> appreciate the direction
<pragmaticenigma> elipses are hard to interpret... just wanted to help you know where my mind was
<Ussat> So, we have settled on basically 2 flavours of Linux, RH/Cent for the general enterprise and Ubuntu for almost all things medical
<Ussat> and We have AIX also
<pragmaticenigma> fancy
<Ussat> Well, AIX runs the EPIC EMR, just no other way to do it
<Ussat> Linux almost everything else
<Ussat> All the *nix does kerberos auth against AD.....but its not in AD proper, and I am ok with that
<Ussat> Even our "workstations" are server installs + mate.
<sorin-mihai> Ussat, could you give more info about the exact implementation you use for that? i have to get some sort of authentication for users in a mixed environment, was thinking about using Samba instead of AD to start with
<Ussat> Well, we have local users, but the password auth is via kerberos. we have a /etc/krb5.conf file that has all the information in it needed, then just make sure krb5-user libpam-krb5 libpam-ccreds auth-client-config are installed
<Ussat> I can pastbin a krb5.con file here for ya (let me sanatize it)
<Ussat> https://pastebin.com/PYEQYQre
<Ussat> there ya go
<Ussat> We have a LOT of win systems with a fairly big AD tree, we are a university, so it was easier for me to do krb auth
<Ussat> does that help ?
<sorin-mihai> yeah, it's a start. thank you! :)
<Ussat> Really IMHO if youre in a mixed env, its easier IMHO to auth with kerberos against AD
<Ussat> NO, a big FUK you to RH and Cent for changing the whole scheme in 8 on how its done...
<Ussat> They no longer support pam_krb5, which means I have to use realmd, which is fine except that now I have two different schemas to maintain
<sorin-mihai> was LDAP considered, or just Kerberos? (i know the difference)
<Ussat> No, we never considered LDAP
<lotuspsychje> Ussat: please keep the language family friendly in the ubuntu channels
<Ussat> sorry
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Ussat> sorin-mihai, basically, because we already user kerberos on AIX and wanted to have as much the same as possible
<sorin-mihai> i see, makes sense
<Ussat> OPLus, when I wakled into this, we basically had no linux strategy.....it was every department forr themself......
<Ussat> Plus
<Ussat> bah...
<Ussat> dyslexia rocks :)
<sorin-mihai> beside the usual differences and quirks between rh/cent and ubuntu, which we all feel now and then, do you see any real reason for keeping rh/cent in that environment?
<Ussat> Yes, a lot of what we do requires RHEL for support
<Ussat> We are transitioning some RHEL/Cent to Ubuntu
<Ussat> BUt we run some things which are just not supported on Ubuntu. Not that they couldnt be....but the vendor says RHEL.
<Ussat> I mean when it comes down to it, Linux is Linux
<sorin-mihai> yeah, so basically just vendor lock in
<Ussat> Ya
<Ussat> and being a hospital, having no support on certian things makes the govt very unhappy
<sorin-mihai> not like that 'support' is actually used frequently, or is it?
<Ussat> Not at all
<Ussat> I can count the number of times I have called Forte Research in the last 5 years on one hand
<sorin-mihai> i've seen quite a few cases where 'support' was required but 'never' used. lol
<Ussat> sorin-mihai, Ya, thats a LOT here
<Ussat> as a hospital we have all sorts of regulations to follow
<Ussat> Could I run Forte Research on Ubuntu, sure.....would we get fined for it, absolutely
<sorin-mihai> lol. you're using thin clients or just 'normal' workstations
<sorin-mihai> i'm about to be required to setup some 200 thin clients, i wonder if it still makes sense nowadays in big environments, price cutting for the workstations being the 'problem to solve'
<Ussat> It depends. If the Dr or post-doc student just needs a linux system to do his stuff on, we have a compute cluster they can ssh into with Galaxy as a front end to the HPC. If they need graphical stuff, like DNA modeling, its generally a ubuntu-server install with a mate desktop + nvidia CUDA drivers
<Ussat> it really depends on their needs, we have a 3 page PDF we send out to access their needs/requirements
<Ussat> Even with that, we may still spend more time finding out what they REALLY need.....
<Ussat> that make sence ?
<sorin-mihai> yeah :)
<Ussat> We tried the Ubuntu desktop install, and while "simpler" had to much cruft
<Ussat> we did not need
<Ussat> We have all our build scripts in a local gitlab, so whoever needs access has access to what is always the latest
<Ussat> and almost all of our admin is done via ansible
<sorin-mihai> using tower or something like semaphore/awx or just pure ansible?
<Ussat> Just pure ansible. We looked at tower and AWX, could not justify the cost
<Ussat> I mean ya I know AWX is free, but it really "bought" us nothing
<Ussat> not now anyway, not ruleing it out in the future
<Ussat> Always re-evaluating
<sorin-mihai> i just can't believe it, speaking of it, RH just sent me another invitation to download tower trial. lol
<Ussat> Ya.....their sales people love me......always calling/emailing
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: unity desktop is still an official package in the repos, that does mean canonical still provides it somehow?
<pragmaticenigma> !info unity-desktop
<ubot5> Package unity-desktop does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubot5> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: it's un universe... I thought that was where community developed projects went
<pragmaticenigma> I also didn't say it wasn't supported... just said it wasn't being developed
<lotuspsychje> ok, but its still being worked on right?
<lotuspsychje> its not like its a dead project
<lotuspsychje> still the users choice to install
<lotuspsychje> the masses will probably jump from xenial to gnome3, but its also possible some will continue using unity too
<sorin-mihai> lotuspsychje, i know about unity8.io but i'm not sure how 'support' will be for that, didn't try it
<lotuspsychje> sorin-mihai: unity8 is loved on the ubports community, also still alive
<pragmaticenigma> sorin-mihai: that's part of the open source community... trying things to see what works and what doesn't
<sorin-mihai> heh, wasn't much of a fan of unity, most of the systems i used had gnome anyway. that being said, i'm not sure it's the same unity that was previously the default in ubuntu, or is it?
<pragmaticenigma> sorin-mihai: It's a continuation of the original... not a fork
<oerheks> grinn.. https://whynotsecurity.com/blog/teamviewer/
<lotuspsychje> fresh from the press https://ubuntu.com/blog/why-you-should-buy-a-pre-installed-ubuntu-workstation
<Ussat> Not sure I agree "For a PC to receive this level of quality assurance it needs to be certified"
<TJ-> "For an operator to believe manufacturer quality assurance for the OS they need to be certified (the operator that is!)"
<Bashing-om> UWN616 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue616 .
<TJ-> Just got myself a battery portable projector, "Laser Beam C200", does miracast+HDMI ... size of a smart phone. Cannot recommend it highly enough. Amazing quality and lumens output even over a 3m throw, auto-focused too
<sarnold> oh wow, miracast; I think my nexus 4 could do that
<leftyfb> "Currently unavailable" on Amazon
<leftyfb> pretty pricey. $399
<sarnold> yeah, it's a bit high for a "eh lets try it out" kind of thing
<sarnold> but if you do presentations often, something that tiny might be perfect
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> and dumping VGA is always a good sign
<daftykins> some clients have to tote around adapters these days to remain compatible with expected standards
<TJ-> The laser makes it much better than standard portable DLP types
<TJ-> I've currently got it projecting over 5 meters and its overflowing my 2.5m diagonal projection screen
<TJ-> I got it to do pop-up presntations without needing to cart around a big lump or cables
<TJ-> It pairs to Bluetooth speakers too - has an inbult speaker but VERY quiet
<TJ-> it's actually running Android Lollipop OS too, an can install/run standard Android applications
<TJ-> Shame Linux *still* has no ability to act as a *cast source, miraclecast project looks to be abandoned
<daftykins> not a fan of such protocols myself, seldom reliable
<daftykins> (polite version ;) )
<TJ-> daftykins: I've found it very reliable - I also use it to cast to my big screen in the inside-out room
<daftykins> pfff
<TJ-> I've got a miracast receiver combined with a remote controlled HDMI switch there
<daftykins> TJ-: oh you might find this fun, seems the timeout period in Firefox helped me brick my first device during a firmware update... USB TTL adapter arrived today and now i've got it back to life thanks to https://www.dutn.nl/repairs/reparaties_gs724t.html
<TJ-> I think maybe folks trying to use it on 2.4GHz would have problems, but on 5GHz there should be plenty of bandwidth
 * daftykins pats his Ubiquiti UAP-AC-LITE access point
<TJ-> I've got a 748TP - had 6 small howling fans in so I removed them and fitted on 120mm fan in the top (doing a cut-out) and it can't be heard now :) ... reliable devices
<daftykins> i swapped out the single 40mm Delta for a Noctua :D
<TJ-> We just bought some UAP-AC-LRs and investigating installing openwrt on them so we can use SDR
<leftyfb> daftykins: I've got a LITE and an LP. I need to run another ethernet for my other LITE at some point
<leftyfb> daftykins: also got the gateway
<daftykins> ah, are you fussed about the privacy issues that've been in the news about what they report back?
<TJ-> my apprentice is on vacation currently, but that'll be one of his projects when he gets bac
<daftykins> how do you guys manage them? i tried out the controller software here on my Bionic server VM, was disappointed to see it still relies on an EOL mongodb via PPA with expired key right now
<leftyfb> no, haven't seen that. Not that I really care to be honest. As long as they're not sending my web traffic to facebook or google for ads I don't care. If it's to improve performance or something I'm for it
<TJ-> daftykins: no... implementing SDR throughout so we can program the network, and research indicates openwrt on these works fine, and openwrt supports the SDR tooling
<leftyfb> daftykins: I use a pi 3
<leftyfb> I'm really eyeing one of their 48 port PoE managed switches but it's expensive.
<daftykins> :) i got this netgear 24 port managed switch for free in essence but i'm not too fond of the fan noise even with the noctua installed
<TJ-> They're expensive to run too, if all 48 ports are PoE just due to the size of PSU required
<leftyfb> well, I'd only be using 3, maybe 4 for PoE
<daftykins> i've only got the AP so i am happy with the injector for that
<leftyfb> makes a mess of my server cabinet
<TJ-> leftyfb: possibly better off getting a smaller slave PoE 6-8 port switch
<leftyfb> also doesn't make for a nice and tidy cabinet :)
<leftyfb> I can pick up a 5 port PoE for under $100, but it won't really clean up much
<TJ-> leftyfb: fits into a 1U faceplate usually
<daftykins> i suppose i can either prove this Firefox timeout thing, or just give up and TFTP flash to the current firmware then with this Netgear (i followed the guide in resurrecting it with the oldest version available, first)
<daftykins> then i can finally resume playing with VLANs ;)
<TJ-> daftykins: seems strange ... I've not noticed that in all the firmware HTTP updates I've used it for on lots of devices
<daftykins> nor me, and yet here we are
<leftyfb> https://photos.app.goo.gl/rmJ3FfcCa49ka7c56   a litle outdated since I've shifted things for the rackmountable gigabit Comcast modem
<TJ-> daftykins: might be worth running a tcpdump underneath next time you try to see what happens.
<daftykins> nice and clean!
<leftyfb> not as much as I would like
<daftykins> i think i was at a small biz that represents you guys personal hell today, 5 users... 100% EOL software
<TJ-> surely that's "oh 'el" ?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i'm hoping that'll be the director's response to my email explaining how bad things are
<daftykins> TJ-: oh do you remember i mentioned hdparm helped me brick an mSATA SSD by seemingly setting a master password other than what i typed in? i'm sure you have better things to do but i was going to toss it, but i'd happily post it your way for fun :)
<TJ-> daftykins: lol ... you're the 2nd person to suggest that this week! had someone wanting to send me some bricked Zyxel IAGs (CPEs)
<daftykins> :D
<TJ-> daftykins: I don't have the time these days to tackle those things, or the inclination. I've come to the conclusion tha tif manufacturers want to make their product turn into bricks I'll simply use something else that doesn't cause me headaches
<TJ-> daftykins: hence the focus on SDN for routers/switches so the hardware is as dumb as possible and i can use software to program the control plane
<daftykins> understandable, i think hdparm just can't be trusted for that feature due to (perhaps) chipset or firmware incompatibility
<daftykins> i think it's going to meet a destructive end, then
<TJ-> Are they brand-name or no-name OEM ?
<daftykins> SanDisk U100 but were supplied to Samsung OEM for in a friends old laptop, neither company wants anything to do with helping
<TJ-> Ahhh, so likely the firmware was slightly customised
<daftykins> no hits online looking for a manufacturer password, even if hdparm seemed to send what you type
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-04
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> good noon
<tomreyn> 18.04.4 qa test images http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/410/builds
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<Ussat> o/
<lotuspsychje> hey Ussat
<lotuspsychje> bug #1754284 usefull for main adding it to the discuss team LP
<ubot5> bug 1754284 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fullscreen windows are tearing in Xorg sessions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1754284
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotus|NUC> !info thermald bionic
<ubot5> thermald (source: thermald): Thermal monitoring and controlling daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.0-5ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 198 kB, installed size 623 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<RikMills> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004893.html
<lotuspsychje> tnx RikMills
<RikMills> some flavours still need testing. could also be an installer bug on i386 side by side installs that release team is having trouble reproducing
<lotuspsychje> !info qbittorrent eoan
<ubot5> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.7-1 (eoan), package size 5562 kB, installed size 9092 kB
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: Again... I don't suggest things without knowing what the other person is attempting to do. HWE does carry some expectation of the end user knowing what they are doing and the potential risks involved
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: since the latest ISO's of Ubuntu include the hwe kernel by default, there's no expectation of required knowledge on the users part to run said kernel
<pragmaticenigma> I wasn't aware that 18.04 was coming with HWE enabled by default
<pragmaticenigma> in the respun ISOs
<TJ-> that's what the point releases are for
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: I'm running the latest point release and my machine is still on the 4.15... so the point releases don't automatically install the HWE?
<ducasse> they do if you install from a point release iso
<TJ-> ^^^
<pragmaticenigma> Interesting... why doesn't the point releases also trigger the install?
<RikMills> on any already installed system, hwe stack upgrades must be an 'opt in'
<daftykins> pragmaticenigma: .2 and later always come with the HWE by default in desktop images
<daftykins> i always install from .1 media so i stick to the LTS kernels for both server and desktop (i know in server images you have to select HWE now, so that's nice)
<pragmaticenigma> good information
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<pizzaiolo> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey pizzaiolo
<lotuspsychje> whats up
<pizzaiolo> not sure if this belongs here or in +1 but i'm getting NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID when i go to https://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<lotuspsychje> hmm FF doesnt like that link neither here
<lotuspsychje> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<lotuspsychje> with s pizzaiolo
<lotuspsychje> without
<daftykins> yeah cert for loco.ubuntu.com being used when it's clearly not that domain
<daftykins> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds non HTTPS is fine
<daftykins> oh yeah you said that :>
<lotuspsychje> no sweat :p
<lotuspsychje> pizzaiolo: testing 20.04 currently?
<pizzaiolo> yeah, setting up a vm
<lotuspsychje> lemme know when its up n running, got an easy bug to test
<sarnold> pizzaiolo: btw where'd you find that https link?
<pizzaiolo> topic for +1
<pizzaiolo> Daily builds: http://ubottu.com/y/ffdaily
<lotuspsychje> sends to http for me
<sarnold> do you have https-everywhere installed or similar?
<daftykins> that was what i thought of
 * lotuspsychje hopes it wont turn to the 'ubuntu doesnt have https everywhere' discussion again :p
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> yeah government actors are intercepting ISO downloads and slipping in malicious code to keylog tinfoil hat wearers
<pizzaiolo> well this confirms my suspicions daftykins
<pizzaiolo> ;)
<lotuspsychje> we dont want a second mint iso hijack
<daftykins> xD
<daftykins> oh speaking of Mint, you know that sudo vuln that was just fixed? i heard ubuntu didn't use that option as default but Mint did
<daftykins> so, sucks to be a Mint user
<lotuspsychje> yeah readed that in the article
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: this is apparently on a wildcarded-dns-host and letsencrypt won't hand those out which means we'd have to go through something expensive with someone else to get a cert for this site and a lot more effort than just LE :( bugger. heh.
<pizzaiolo> would need a SAN cert, right?
<lotuspsychje> yeah i recall an explanation for hot https everywhere, byt i keep forgetting it
<lotuspsychje> *not
<oerheks> misplaced trust.
<daftykins> sarnold: do you mean they won't hand out LE certs to corporate? i run a wildcard cert myself :D
<daftykins> bit of a pig though, my registrar doesn't hook up with certbot's auto mechanisms, so i have to go in and update a TXT record by hand every 3 months
<sarnold> daftykins: no idea, it could just be something on our end? heh
<lotuspsychje> bug #1862016 pizzaiolo
<ubot5> bug 1862016 in qbittorrent (Ubuntu) "qbittorrent crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862016
<pizzaiolo> lotuspsychje SIGSEGV in ply_list_get_last_node()
<lotuspsychje> sorry?
<lotuspsychje> on your side?
<pizzaiolo> yes
<lotuspsychje> ah tnx
<pizzaiolo> np, good night all
<lotuspsychje> can you affect yourself to the bug please, if versions match
<pizzaiolo> sure
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> the more users we get, the more heat to solve
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good  morning
<Chunkyz> Hello
<lotuspsychje> hi
<pragmaticenigma> I did a thing yesterday! Installed HWE kernel to 18.04 :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Does anyone know of a way to determine when a point release was made to a system?
<Chunkyz> Sup lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: playing with 3 bugs
<Chunkyz> Which are?
<Chunkyz> Ubuntu bugs?
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: 2 crashes on 20.04; rythmbox and qbittorrent
<Chunkyz> Oh
<lotuspsychje> and 1 18.04 xscreensaver bug
<Chunkyz> When is that out? April?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<Chunkyz> Hopefully they're fixed by then
<lotuspsychje> Chunkyz: but im always helping early stage bugs
<Chunkyz> Nice ;P
<Chunkyz> I'm too lazy to do stuff like that.
<lotuspsychje> im just a messenger, the real work is mostly the devs solving it
<lotuspsychje> pragmaticenigma: the #ubuntu-release guys still working on .4 so it seems
<pragmaticenigma> my lsb_release says I'm on 18.04.4 though o.O
<pragmaticenigma> both my machines are listing 18.04.4 in the description of lsb_release
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps the release of the ISO is still in progress?
<lotuspsychje> Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<lotuspsychje> my bionic box also shows .4
<pragmaticenigma> I'm guessing the package repo has been triggered already, just the release of the ISO / install images is delayed?
<Katnip> what is the lsb_release command to find the release?
<lotuspsychje> lsb_release -a
<Katnip> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<lordievader> Well `-r` just gives the release. `-a` gives all.
<RikMills> 18.04.4 delayed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004897.html
<Chunkyz> Hmm
<Chunkyz> Why is it delayed without clicking that link?
<leftyfb> RikMills: those are just for the images I think. I'm running 18.04.4 now and have been for a week now
<leftyfb> Chunkyz: click and read the link
<Chunkyz> I'm on mobile so no.
<sarnold> heh there's not a whole lot of detail there
<leftyfb> Chunkyz: what does being on mobile have to do with anything?
<sarnold> something something ubuntu core something something
<Chunkyz> Umm
<RikMills> leftyfb: well, yes. the packages marking the release had to be in the archive for the ISO to be made. that can't change
<Chunkyz> leftyfb: I ain't clicking, end of.
<leftyfb> Chunkyz: good talk
<Chunkyz> Good talk?
<Chunkyz> Um
<Chunkyz> So I can't find out without clicking lol
<Chunkyz> Clicked it, not much information. What.
<Chunkyz> I'm done here. Bye.
 * leftyfb waves goodbye
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-07
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> \o
<lordievader> Hey daftykins
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<daftykins> not too bad at all thanks, excited to pick up this sweet speaker set Saturday morning i've seen for sale locally :D
<daftykins> and yourself?
<lordievader> Doing alright here. Finished a gitlab install I actually want to play with... but I have to work.
<lordievader> What kind of speakers?
<daftykins> https://www.bisi.gg/listing/56154/surround-sound
<daftykins> Q Acoustics 2000i
<daftykins> ok time to make a coffee, bbs
<daftykins> i'm officially on my last D:
<lordievader> Last coffee? Brr
<lordievader> Day has just started, surely you need something to drag you through. I know I do.
<daftykins> yeah bag is empty now
<lordievader> :(
<lotuspsychje> new 20.04 yaru theme updates: https://imgur.com/a/mzgcoWY
<leftyfb> poop
<lotuspsychje> whats that leftyfb
<leftyfb> 5.6 won't be in 20.04
<lotuspsychje> 5.4 yeah
<leftyfb> 5.5
<leftyfb> but still, 5.6 hd wireguard in the krnel
<leftyfb> had*
<leftyfb> would have been nice to have for my next LTS
<lotuspsychje> yeah readed that
<pragmaticenigma> maybe it will be offered for the HWE line up?
<leftyfb> oh, that's true. Good point
<leftyfb> ok, so I'll have to wait a year or so to get it ... not too bad :)
<leftyfb> gotta love HWE
<leftyfb> pitty I'm not on the team anymore :(
<leftyfb> (technically certification was part of the HWE team)
<dbristow> pragmaticenigma: Sure.
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: Has your team looked into bulk purchase of USB drives for handing out?
<pragmaticenigma> or is that cost prohibitive too?
<dbristow> Ya, we haven't found a price that works for us yet.
<dbristow> I can take people's thumb drives and put stuff on them
<dbristow> But that takes a while with an oldish usb2 only laptop.
<pragmaticenigma> I can imagine... or old thumb drives the user has laying about
<dbristow> Yup.
<pragmaticenigma> I wonder if trade shows still hand USB drives out to passerby's
<dbristow> Ya, my laptop is a Thinkpad T400, not very new.
<JimBuntu> also slightly dangerous to allow randos devices USB access on a regular and scheduled basis :-(
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma: trade shows do still pass out drives
<dbristow> There hasn't been any unix related trade shows in the NYC area lately
<dbristow> I should go to HOPE this year though.
<JimBuntu> dbristow: I was speaking of trade shows in general, last few I went to are still passing out flash drives.
<dbristow> JimBuntu: Cool.
<pragmaticenigma> oh, I was thinking of just going to random trade shows and using them for their goods
<JimBuntu> dbristow: with this in mind, you may be able to use the conference/exhibit list from a recent show to get leads, contact the leads and see if any of them want to sponsor an event by simply donating some flash drives... free advertising, exactly what they bought them for :)
<dbristow> I hang all my conference badges on my cthulu plush
<dbristow> JimBuntu: Ya, if I can make my way to some I will see if that works.
<dbristow> I used to love the trade shows, won a motherboard and processor in one of them.
<JimBuntu> dbristow: If you can't get to one, you can often get the exhibitor list from the conference/show web site.
<dbristow> JimBuntu: Sounds like a plan
<pragmaticenigma> dbristow: actually... an Idea i had... find a company to sponser said drives, let them have their logo on them and then hand them out?
<dbristow> pragmaticenigma: Sure, that sounds like something doable.  I'll discuss during next meeting, I believe we have one coming up in March.
<pragmaticenigma> cool... glad to see there are still some LUG meet-ups happening... I wonder if there are any in my area
<dbristow> Ya, we're listed in meetup.com
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma: Don't forget the in-person release parties ;p
<pizzaiolo> dbristow if you know of any linux tradeshows in NYC i'd love to hear about them :)
<dbristow> pizzaiolo: Will do.
<dbristow> Used to go to one at the Jacob Javits, forget the name.  They moved to Boston for one year, then cancelled it.
<marcoagpinto> guys!!!!
<sarnold> leftyfb: jason is backporting wireguard to the 5.4 kernel we're shipping in 20.04 LTS
<leftyfb> ooooo
<leftyfb> even better
<leftyfb> that'll be a nice bulletpoint for the release
<daftykins> \o/
<ducasse> yay!
<daftykins> not that i've tried it, but support is always nice when everyone's behaving like it's the best thing since sliced bread
<ducasse> sliced bread isn't all it's cracked up to be
<pizzaiolo> being a noobie in these channels i must say it's pretty awesome to be able to communicate with the people working on such a large project and the transparency given
<pizzaiolo> <3
<ducasse> it's nice to ask a question and get an answer from the person who wrote the code
<leftyfb> speaking of getting help ...
<leftyfb> I'm back to having issues with urandom not being unlocked early in the initramfs I'm using to image some machines
<leftyfb> This is an example of what I'm trying to achieve and where it's failing https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dSTynkznXD/
<leftyfb> it's getting stuck on getrandom()
<sarnold> /sbin/jq ?
<leftyfb> I've tried copying the seed from the PXE server to /.random-seed which actually seemed to work on one sever but not another. I've tried multiple 4.15 kernels and 5.3. I've tried rngd and havged. I've tried random.trust_cpu=1 as a kernel param
<leftyfb> sarnold: jq to parse json
<sarnold> why is it in /sbin though?
<leftyfb> laziness in typing, copy/paste for other reasons. Irrelevant to the urandom issue though :)
<sarnold> leftyfb: hopefully helpful systemctl cat systemd-random-seed.service
<leftyfb> sarnold: this is within initramfs, there's no systemd
<sarnold> ahhh
<leftyfb> the reason for some things being in /sbin, like wget, busybox has /bin/wget built in, but it's a limited version that doesn't support some features. So I copy_exec the one from the server to /sbin and use that
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-08
<sarnold> celphi there has managed to remove himself from sudo group, and a half-dozen others, by using usermod rather than adduser
<sarnold> if he reboots or logs out or whatever he's going to be in a world of hurt. Booting to rescue mode kind of thing.
<tomreyn> i see, sarnold, hadn't followed that closely.
<sarnold> tomreyn: it took me the longest time to figure out what the heck he did to get that screenshot
<sarnold> it all made sense once I figured that he forgot the -a on his usermod -G command
<tomreyn> celphi is a bit of the "lets see what happens wehn i copy and paste these commands form this random web page about 'linux'" kind of person
<sarnold> yeah
<tomreyn> did you note which protocol debian isos download through? i guess this rules out the 'too expensive' argument (which i have not seen made directly, but i got it as "too much work for too little effect", i.e. not worth the expenses).
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<jeremy31> The sun isn't even up yet
<lotuspsychje> neither here, its raining :p
<jeremy31> Might get 6-8 inches of snow this weekend
<lotuspsychje> we didnt get 1 flake yet here
<jeremy31> We had 10 inches until last weekend when it got warm out
<lotuspsychje> newest addys/changed factoids: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=added%20DESC&page=0
<marcoagpinto> Hey Lo
<marcoagpinto> :)
<Ussat> o/
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-02-09
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> vion: please divide discussions with actual ubuntu support, into the right channels
<lotuspsychje> here you can discuss about ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> vion: stop using #ubuntu as general chat please
<vion> I joined ubuntu-offtopic how did I get here?
<lotuspsychje> maybe you pushed a magic button?
<vion> non-support discussions about Ubuntu like what slander?
<lotuspsychje> the users choice
<vion> This channel is not official and in violation
<vion> I will be reporting this exchange
<lotuspsychje> vion: in violation with what?
<vion> of the irc guidelines
<lotuspsychje> vion: elaborate
<vion> Not going to happen I don't want it official
<vion> its a middle man limbo if I ever saw one
<lotuspsychje> limbo all you need, im gonna grab a coffee
<ducasse> good morning
<daftykins> lol that user was nuts
<lotuspsychje> yeah, added to the troll list
<leftyfb> which one?
<lotuspsychje> vion
